# Scott Spark Jr 24 - Vorschläge für preislich sinnvolles Tuning



## hamsteralex (10. März 2016)

Mein Sohn wünscht sich zu seinem 8. Geburtstag ein Fully. Daher habe ich Anfang der Woche ein gebrauchtes Scott Spark JR 24 gekauft. Es ist scheinbar vom Werk aus schon recht brauchbar ausgestattet gewesen. Insgesamt kann man echt nicht meckern...

Laufradsatz ohne Reifen und Schläuche 1710g
XT-Schaltwerk und Kassette(9-fach)
Gabel mit einer Stahlfeder von Spinner mit 1690g(federt aber sogar...)
Kurbel 165mm 3-fach von FSA mit 620g...was das Innenlager wiegt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
V-Brakes No-Name mit je 289g inkl. Bremshebel
Lenker-Vorbau mit 280g 

Alles in Allem wog die Kiste laut meiner Kofferwaage 12kg. 

Jetzt habe ich erst mal auseinander gebaut um es komplett zu reinigen. 

Gekostet hat mich das Rad 330,-€ und nun will ich maximal nochmal soviel Geld in die Kiste stecken. Nun wäre ich an Vorschlägen interessiert, in welche Teile ich am besten das Geld investiere. Am liebsten würde ich  ja
die Gabel und die Kurbel tauschen. Bei der Gabel kommt man um die RST First Air 24 ja nicht rum. Aber was für eine Kurbel käme denn bei 3-fach noch in Frage? Irgendwie kommen mir die 165mm von der aktuellen Kurbel auch noch ein wenig lang vor. Gibt es da in 3-fach überhaupt etwas leichteres und kürzeres? 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier ein paar Ideen zusammen kommen würden.

Alex


----------



## LockeTirol (11. März 2016)

Hi,
Ich würde die Kiste auf  1x10 mit gebrauchen Teilen umbauen. Anstatt der Gabel vielleicht eher den LRS inkl. Reifen  tauschen, das spart wohl etwas mehr Gewicht. Dazu halt die ganzen Anbauteile überprüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (11. März 2016)

Es gab hier schon ein oder zwei mal einen Thread, in dem ein getuntes Spark Jr. vorgestellt wurde.

Ich würde bei dem geplanten Budget (falls du dich wirklich daran halten wirst) die Reifen, Pedale, Innenlager, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Schaltgruppe (speziell Kassette) tauschen, dann schauen was übrig bleibt und neu evaluieren. 

Laufradsatz wird sich in hochwertig nur knapp ausgehen - vor allem weil ich an deiner Stelle auch gleich die Bremse auf leichte Discs wechseln würde - und das wird mit Neuteilen super schwer mit dem Budget, wenn die 12kg weniger werden sollen.


----------



## hamsteralex (11. März 2016)

@LockeTirol 
1x10 hatte ich schon auf der Agenda...leider spielt der zukünftige Besitzer da nicht so mit. Die Freunde von ihm fahren ihm aktuell mir ihren 3x8/9-Schaltungen immer davon...und das wurmt ihn sichtlich. Also muss diese Option leider erst mal drauf bleiben. 

@Roelof 
Ans Budget muss ich mich leider halten...die Finsnzministerin gibt keine weiteren Gelder frei.

Reifen und Pedale sind schon auf der Liste...statt der verbauten Deore-Schalter würde ich passende XT-Schalter montieren. Den Umwerfer muss erst noch wiegen um zu sehen, ob ein Tausch lohnt...vermutlich aber schon.  Bei den 280g für Lenker und Vorbau wirds doch aber auch eng mit Gewichtseinsparung und dem Budget...Carbon fällt für mich am Kinderrad grundsätzlich völlig raus.  Die Sattelstütze und der Sattel müssen auch noch auf die Waage...aber hier sehe ich auch Potential.  Das Innenlager ist aber tatsächlich ein Teil, dass ich noch nicht so im Focus hatte. Da geht vermutlich noch am meisten. Auf die Disc werde ich vermutlich verzichten. Das Rad wird angesichts des Wachstumsverlaufs wieder für höchsten zwei Jahre reichen. Deshalb auch das etwas beschränkte Budget. 

Welche Reifen wären denn so aus dem Bauch heraus in 24" zu empfehlen? Ich hätte evtl. mit dem Rocket Ron geliebäugelt...

Weiteren Vorschlägen stehe ich offen gegenüber!

Alex


----------



## Roelof (11. März 2016)

Wenn die Deore-Shifter technisch in Ordnung sind, würde ich mir die XT-Shifter sparen. Die Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi zu wiegen ist leider auch unvorteilhaft. Nimm die zwei Teile auseinander und wieg sie einzeln. Dann siehst du eh, ob nur eines der beiden schwer, oder beide mittelprächtig sind. 

Abgesehen vom Gewicht - wie gut funktionieren denn die Bremsen?


----------



## drehvial (11. März 2016)

Wenn 3x9 bleiben muss wäre meine Reihenfolge:
- Schnellspanner gegen Spannachsen, bzw Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner tauschen (max 20€)
- Kassette (40 €)
- Reifen und Schläuche (60€)
- Pedale (auch wegen Funktionalität, etwas mit mehr Grip) (20€)
- Sattel (vielleicht das derzeit beliebte Modell Spider mit gekürzter Spitze, grosse Collness-Faktor) (10€)
- Sattelstütze (20€)
- Lenker (25€)
damit sind es 195€ und alles was einfach zu tauschen ist, ganz grob geschätzt -1kg

dann Optik und Funktionalität:
- Kette (20€)
- Griffe (15€)
- neue Züge (40€)
- Flaschenhalter (10€)

bleiben noch ein paar Euro übrig, die nach Laune des Juniors investiert werden können


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2016)

Lass das mit den Deore-Shiftern. XT bringt doch keine wesentlichen Vorteile.

Warum fahren ihm die Kumpels weg? Beobachte das mal. Ist es am Berg, oder beim Top-Speed oder weil er einfach "im Getriebe rührt" und den passenden Gang nicht findet?

Innenlager mal wiegen. Kurbel gäbe es XT in 165, würde die dann 2fach beblättern. Das sollte eigentlich reichen und spart mit Innenlager vermutlich 150-200g?

Reifen Rocket Ron oder Mow Joe, falls irgendwo zu bekommen.


----------



## hamsteralex (11. März 2016)

@trifi70
Also die Kumpels fahren ihm weg, weil er zur Zeit 34 - 11 als Maximum hat. Die anderen sind da bei 44 - 11 und das merkt man halt. 

@drehvial 
Hättest du ein paar Teile-Empfehlungen für mich? Mein Kassette ich schon eine XT-Kassette...leichter wird die nur noch gegen horrendes Geld. 

@Roelof 
Vorbau hat ca. 135g und der Lenker liegt bei ca. 145g...geht das signifikant leichter? Wenn ja, mit welchen Teilen und zu welchen Kosten? 

Die Bremsen bremsen so wie sie sollen...natürlich kein Verzögerungswerte wie eine moderne Disc...aber den Kosten-Nutzen-Check gewinnen sie aber eindeutig. Bislang ist er aufgrund der Bremsen noch nirgends eingeschlagen...und aktuell fährt er an seinem Orbea auch nur V-Brakes.

Ich muss mal sehen, was im Bereich der Kurbel und dem Innenlager so geht. Gibts 3-fach mit 150mm Kurbellänge? Die 165mm der aktuellen Kurbel kommen mir fast ein wenig lang vor.

Alex


----------



## drehvial (11. März 2016)

Hallo

Preis/Leistung für Vorbau und Lenker ist wahrscheinlich bei der Rampant Serie von KCNC am besten, wird aber nicht viel leichter, als das, was schon drauf ist (also evt. lassen)
Sattelstütze GUB (ohne Offset)
Kassette evt. XTR gebraucht
Pedale einfache Käfigpedale (VP/Wellgo)
Griffe: einfache "Kork", Ritchey WCS, KCNCoder ähnliche
Kette: was es halt für 20€ so gibt

Noch eine Anmerkung zur Übersetzung
44:11 bei 85 Umdrehungen/Minute kommt bei ca. 40 km/h raus, 34:11 immer noch bei 30. Ich kennen derzeit keinen 8-jährigen, der das Tempo (nicht 30, erst recht nicht 40) auf einem MTB ähnlicher Art fahren würde. Zumindest nicht in der Ebene und für mehr als 200m. 

drehvial


----------



## hamsteralex (11. März 2016)

drehvial schrieb:


> ...Noch eine Anmerkung zur Übersetzung
> 44:11 bei 85 Umdrehungen/Minute kommt bei ca. 40 km/h raus, 34:11 immer noch bei 30. Ich kennen derzeit keinen 8-jährigen, der das Tempo (nicht 30, erst recht nicht 40) auf einem MTB ähnlicher Art fahren würde. Zumindest nicht in der Ebene und für mehr als 200m...



Da stimme ich dir voll zu...aber Kinder sind halt manchmal so. 

Mit deinen Teile-Tipps bin ich aber schon mal meinem Ziel etwas näher gekommen. Ich bin zwischenzeitlich auch bei den Kurbel-Alternativen weitergekommen. Thorn bzw. Sugino XD schaut ganz interessant aus.

Alex


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2016)

Gib ihm ein 38er Blatt und schau mal, das sollte reichen. Ansonsten soll er Kadenz trainieren  Dazu ein 26er und du kommst mit 2 leichten Blättern hin. Vorbau KCNC können noch 50g fallen, aber ob sich das lohnt? Mach erstmal Kurbel, Reifen, Stütze und dann schau weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (13. März 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Gib ihm ein 38er Blatt und schau mal, das sollte reichen. Ansonsten soll er Kadenz trainieren  Dazu ein 26er und du kommst mit 2 leichten Blättern hin. Vorbau KCNC können noch 50g fallen, aber ob sich das lohnt? Mach erstmal Kurbel, Reifen, Stütze und dann schau weiter.



So in der Art werde ich es vermutlich machen. 2-fach vorne sollte reichen...

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, wo man eine kurze und leichte Kurbel in 2-fach herbekommt???? Idealerweise sollte sie dann auch noch schwarz sein. Ich glaube das wird eine Herausforderung. 1-fach-Kurbeln gibt's mittlerweile doch ausreichend. Bei 2-und 3-fach mit 104/64er Lochkreis werde ich irgendwie nicht richtig fündig. 

Alex


----------



## trifi70 (13. März 2016)

Tja, welche Länge? Fertig gibt es Federleicht oder Vpace (ich vermute, die geht auch 2fach, vorher prüfen!). XT ab 165mm, aber glaube die ist überwiegend silber. Kann man aber lackieren oder eloxieren lassen. Oder eine 175er kürzen (lassen). Da geht wohl max. 155 schätze ich. Schau mal hier die Threads durch. Zu Kurbel-Kürzen gibts einen eigenen.


----------



## hamsteralex (13. März 2016)

Also  bei der Länge dachte ich an 140mm bis 150mm. 

Die Vpace und Federleicht sind meiner Meinung nach nur 1-fach Kurbeln...jedenfalls habe ich auf keiner Seite etwas von 2-fach lesen können. Das Kürzen wird wohl die einzigste Option sein. Ich bin da beim rumstöbern auf "Ramlon-Bikes" gestoßen. Da wird ein Sram 600 Kurbel von 120-150mm angeboten und bei 140mm liegt die nackte Kurbel bei 507g. Damit spare ich zwar nicht viel bis gar nichts...aber immerhin bringst was für die Funktion. Mit 90€ + 70€ fürs Titaninnenlager läge das Set auch noch einigermaßen im Rahmen. 

Die XT-Shifter habe ich auch schon zu den Akten gelegt. Ich habe in meiner Teilekiste noch ein Paar wunderbare Sachs Quarz 3x9 Drehgriffschalter gefunden...somit kann ich meinem Junior auch diesen Wunsch erfüllen. Solche Dinger standen bei ihm ganz oben auf der Wunschliste. 

So langsam habe ich meine Teile-Liste vollständig...jetzt gehts ans raussuchen und bestellen. 

Alex


----------



## wintermute (13. März 2016)

Hallo, 
als Kurbel würde ich die Sugino xd in 152 mm nehmen. Gibt es 2fach und 3fach. Nimm 3 fach und als anstelle eines dritten kettenblattes nimmst Du einen Bashring. Hab ich am Kona meines Grossen (das inzwischen der Kleine faehrt ) auch so gemacht. 
Ist eine Vierkant Kurbel. Ob du noch eine neues Innenlager brauchst/willst, musst du selber entscheiden. Solange das Lager nicht wesentlich mehr als 250g wiegt würde ich es lassen. Unter 220-250g wirst Du nur mit ziemlich teuren Innenlager kommen.
Als Kettenblätter habe ich 36/24 drangeschraubt.Hinten wird 11-36 (9fach) gefahren. Funktioniert super.

Davon mal abgesehen finde ich das gewicht für ein Bike von der Stange schon echt super. Ohne richtig in die Tasche zu greifen geht da nicht mehr viel. Ich vermute da hat der Vorbesitzer schon einiges reingesteckt...

"Einfach" alle Teile wiegen, 
Lenker und/oder Vorbau geht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel (ok, haengt von Lenkerbreite und Rise ja/nein ab). Evtl. gibt es was günstiges im Bikemarkt.
Vorbau würde ich einen kürzeren suchen, 50 mm etwa. In der Sattelstütze verstecken sich unter Umstaenen noch ein paar Gramm und vielleicht auch im Sattel. Aber viel Hoffnung würde ich mir nicht machen. 
Pedale evtl. die hier, die habe ich auch:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AEST-Fahrrad...hash=item3ce8701e68:m:m1YmLU89Na2LV0Io-WYsTrg

Reifen vor dem Neukauf wiegen, Wenn du Pech hast, waere bei Neukauf der (Gewichts-)Gewinn gar nicht so gross. Und wenn das Profil noch gut ist, lass sie runterfahren und entscheide dann nach Fahrweise und Streckenwahl, ob "rocket ron 2.1" oder "fat Albert 2.4" ;-)

Die Lenkergriffe würde ich tauschen. Bei mir bzw. meiner Frau fingen die Scottgriffe irgendwann an zu kleben und zu schmieren.

Der Ständer und die Reflektorern müssen runter ;-)

Willst Du wirklich die Gabel tauschen? Wenn sie schon federt fehlt evtl. nur ein bissl Fett und dann geht sie noch besser. Evtl. im Bikemarkt nach eine gebrauchten alten 26" Gabel mit 80 mm Federweg aussschau halten. luftgefedert mit wenig luftdruck und einem dünnflüssigen Dämpferöl geht auch noch ziemlich viel..

Also summa sumarum gar nicht so viel auszutauschen und wenn, dann würde ich wirklich überlegen ob es sich lohnt.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## hamsteralex (14. März 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für die echt ausführliche Einschätzung. Bezüglich der Kurbel und dem Innenlager...ich brauche beides neu. Aktuell ist eine FSA mit einem ISIS-Innenlager drin. Ich denke, ich werde auf alle Fälle irgendwas mit Vierkant verbauen. Die Sugino hatte ich schon in der engeren Auswahl...fiel aber wegen dem 74er Lochkreis wieder raus. Aber ich schau sie mir vielleicht doch noch mal näher an. Preislich wäre die Sugino jedenfalls schon eine Alternative. 

Das Gewicht vom Scott hat mich auch erstaunt...auch der Gesamtzustand war echt fantastisch. Es wurde halt von einem Mädchen gefahren. 

Insgesamt hast du schon recht...viel Gewicht kann ich nicht ohne viel Geld sparen. Das lohnt sich für die "kurze" Zeit nicht. 

Dein Pedal-Tipp macht keinen schlechten Eindruck...die werden meinem Junior bestimmt gefallen. Die Griffe sind schon runter vom Lenker und in der Tonne gelandet. Genauso erging es dem Ständer und den Reflektoren.

Die Reifen und die Schläuche sind auch schon auf der Deponie...die waren einfach schon zu fertig. Da muss auch etwas neues her. Die alten Reifen waren 2.1 und ich denke, dass max. 2.25 in den Hinterbau reinpassen würden. Aber hier ist auch nochmal nachmessen angesagt. 

Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, was ich machen werde. Die ist gut gewartet und federt schon bei kleinerer Belastung ein. Allerdings fehlt es schon etwas an der Dämpfung...wie es damit weitergeht wird die Zeit und der echte Fahrbetrieb zeigen. 

Ich will mich aber schon mal bei euch allen bedanken. Die ehrlichen und ausführlichen Antworten haben mir schon ziemlich weitergeholfen. Aber das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass nun Schluss ist;-) Ich will selbstverständlich noch mehr von euch lesen! 

Sobald ich alles zusammen habe, werde ich mal anfangen hier ein paar Bilder reinzustellen. 

Alex


----------



## hamsteralex (14. März 2016)

Nach neuerlichen Recherchen ist die Sugino erstmal wieder raus aus dem Spiel. Die gibt es als 3-fach nur in silber. Das passt zur Zeit leider überhaupt nicht ins Farbkonzept. Evtl. kann man die eh schon vorhandene FSA kürzen lassen...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2016)

Das Silber könnte man auf verschiedene Arten "färben". 165 auf 155 o.ä. kürzen ist schwierig. Du müsstest möglichst eine 175er hernehmen. Sonst ist zu wenig "Fleisch" ums neue Pedalauge bzw. altes und neues Loch überdecken sich sogar teilweise...


----------



## hamsteralex (14. März 2016)

Färben ist mir ehrlichgesagt zu aufwändig...das Kürzen lass ich auch sein. Ich versuche es mal bei Suntour. Da gibt's ja auch ne JR-Kurbel in schwarz und 3-fach.

Heute habe ich mal die Sattelstütze und den Sattel gewogen. Die Stütze hat 302g und der Sattel hat 263g. Der Durchmesser der Stütze ist natürlich nicht 27,2mm sondern 26,8mm. Wäre ja zu schön gewesen...kennt jemand von euch ne leichtere Stütze ohne Offset in dem Maß? Den Sattel lasse ich erst mal drauf. 

Alex


----------



## wintermute (14. März 2016)

ob preiswert oder nicht musst Du entscheiden ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/656885-tune-starkes-stuck

Thomas


----------



## hamsteralex (14. März 2016)

Preiswert...bestimmt...aber nicht für meinen geplanten Zweck

Naja...dann werde ich wohl erstmal nicht so aufs Gewicht schauen. Hauptsache der Offset ist erstmal weg. 

Alex


----------



## hamsteralex (17. März 2016)

Nach einigem Rumsuchen ist die Suntour-Kurbel auch schon wieder aus dem Rennen. Ich möchte ja einen 2-fach-Antrieb mit 38/24 montieren. Das geht bei der Suntour aber nicht, weil da keine 64er-Lochkreis-Bohrungen drin sind. Kleines und mittleres Blatt sind vernietet...es ist schon echt ein Kreuz mit dem Klumpzeugs. 

Jetzt werden die Alternativen langsam rar.


----------



## hamsteralex (21. Mai 2016)

Kleines Projekt-Update: 

Ohne Reifen und Pedale kommt das Rad jetzt auf 9,98kg. 
Ich habe jetzt eine Thorn-Kurbel aus England in 150mm mit 38-22 Kettenblätter-Kombi montiert. Die Kassette ist mit 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36 selbst zusammengestellt. Geschalten wird mit Gripshift Quartz. Ansonsten ist das Rad völlig unverändert. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Reifen und Pedale. Wenn die Gewichtsangaben für die fehlende Teile stimmen, dürfte das Rad bei 11,5 kg rauskommen.


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juli 2016)

Mai ist ja schon lang her, schon fertig, wie ist es geworden?


----------



## hamsteralex (28. Juli 2016)

Ja...es ist schon eine Zeit lang fertig. Vorgestern wurde es an den neuen Besitzer übergeben. 

Am Anfang hatte er ein paar Probleme mit den Quarz-Shiftern...aber nach ein wenig üben ging es super. Die 38/22 Kugelgarnitur mit der 11-36 Kassette passt auch ziemlich gut. 

Das Rad ist tatsächlich bei 11,5 kg rausgekommen und hat nicht mehr als 500€ gekostet...ich bin voll zufrieden...


----------



## Joeer (21. November 2016)

Hi,
vorab vielen Dank an alle Beitragsersteller und Thread Ersteller - sehr informativ.
Da ich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung stehe und die üblichen verdächtigen doch etwas höher preisig sind eine kurze Frage, falls ich den Thread nochmals aufleben lassen darf:
wie funktioniert der Dämpfer? ist es eher schein und man kann getrost zu ein Hardtail greifen? Oder federt der Dämpfer wirklich und hat es einen Mehrwert?

Danke
LG Joe


----------



## spicy-doc (21. November 2016)

Hi....
Habe es nicht glauben wollen, aber eine 24 Zoll Federgabel (auf Wunsch des Juniors [ICH WILL ABER EINE GABEL WIE DU], 8J, 21kg, kein Speck) kann funktionieren (Spinner AIR GRIND) und macht im Wald richtig Laune....falls es mal heftiger werden sollte, hab ich noch einen FAT ALBERT 2,4 in 24 Zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (21. November 2016)

den Albert für hinten....


----------



## Joeer (21. November 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung... Ja meiner liebt auch Wurzelpassagen.. Deshalb ist eine Gabel Pflicht fur ihn... Frage ist nur ob es auch gleich ein Dämpfer sein soll.. Also ein Fully, wenn ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 600-700€ ausgeben will ;-) weiß jemand ob der Dämpfer vom Scott hier auch wirklich gut federt oder wiegt es nur unnötig mehr.. Die 11kg die hier angegeben wurden hören sich ja sehr interessant an..


----------



## hamsteralex (9. Mai 2017)

Oje...ich habe ja schon ewig nicht mehr hier rein geschaut. 

Also der Dämpfer des Scott, ein X-Fusion O2, arbeitet wie er soll. Die Gabel ist im Übrigen auch ein Spinner Grinder. Allerdings nur die Stahlfederversion. Aber sie macht ebenfalls was sie soll...sie federt die Wurzeln und andere Waldbodenunebenheiten ausreichend weg. 

Wenn ich mir aktuell anschaue, was für Preise aktuell für Kinderfullys aufgerufen werden...kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Das Scott ist tipptopp und ich kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Es ist irgendwie Schade, dass sich die Großen der Branche aus dem Markt zurückgezogen haben.


----------

